# Daily motivation



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Anyone ever heard of Ralph Marston? I just heard about him the other day when I was reading all these positive quotes he does. There are several websites with his quotes that are great. Here is one of many sites. Make sure you scroll down all the way to view all the quotes. 

http://www.princeofwalesonline.com/mota ... chives.htm


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Here is another link to more quotes

http://www.inspi.net/inspiration/tdm020717.html

Click on the one you want to read about.

I had another but I forgot if I bookmarked it. These quotes are awesome!


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

And http://www.greatday.com for his daily messages.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Those are really good, thanks for posting them.


----------



## donny (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow ..those thoughts are very good!
Jeez now only if i can put them into use


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

those are some great quotes !!, thnx for sharing :nw









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good !."~ Amy Lee ~


----------



## butterfly1979 (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the links.These are great pick me ups.Will go to good use. Raquel


----------

